# Da Phony Pony Thread



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2009)

Calling all phony pony, drawstring, mane clip, UPA clip wearers!

I have noticed that phony ponies don't get too much love on the forum. I know that I can't be the only one here that has experienced great growth and retention using these as a protective style.

I get crazy creative with my phony ponies.

I will share 1st......my hopes are that this will be like da wig thread http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=285845&highlight=wig - where members will share their pictures, best places to purchase,and any tips they have.

Whether you are using phony ponies to bun or just wearing them as regular ponies please come in and share. Phony ponies have come a long way in the past couple of years.




Phony Ponies can be used for:

Increasing your cowashing
Stretching your relaxer
Bad Hair Days
Club Nights
To baggy with
Protect your ends
Protective styling
Low Manipulation Regimen
To aid in transitioning
If any one wants to do a challenge let me know. The summer is fastly approaching and this is an awesome summer style.





 Bun- I cut a hole in an old drawstring, put my hair in a pony, and then fanned my hair through the whole-tucked and pinned everything under.








Bun made with the Mane Clip/synthetic yaky ninja ponytail





Airdried bun- with a kids phony pony(I don't remember the model name) 






Yaky ninja again-pinned on (bunned underneath) 






Mane Clip- with a curly kids pony






High Pony with mane clip/Lord and Cliff Wavy pony 






Mane Clip again (I don't remember the model name of the hair -just a kids curly pony)






As you can see I love the Mane Clip!  I find it easier to use and less detectable when used with drawstring ponies rather than track hair.

HHG


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm wearing a "I Dream Of Jeanie" ponytail to work today. I'll take pics later. Thanks for this thread. Phony Ponies are great...especially in the summertime.


----------



## cocoadiva2 (Mar 13, 2009)

I love a phony pony as my own hair makes the most pathetic pigtail.  I love the kids ponys that you use.  They look very casual and natural.  I never thought of looking at the kids ponys. This week I'm a clip-on bun.

I'm up for a pony challenge. A ponytail is all I can manage on my co-wash days.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2009)

Yay-  I wanna see your pony SupermodelSonya- make sure you come back and post.

I like the kid pony's because I find the density of them to be more realistic. Cocoadiva you are so right about cowashing- they come in so handy when you don't have time to flat iron or rollerset.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 13, 2009)

OMG, I remember when I first joined LHCF, it was ALL about baggying under a phony pony! You are taking me back with this thread. My hair is too thick and  long for a phony pony now, I think. Even when I squish my bun down as small as I can, it won't fit in the teeny weeny area most drawstrings allow. 

I have some of those half wigs that double as a drawstring, but it looks so fake when the ponytail is the size of a baseball inside the drawstring, so I don't wear them that way. 

They are an excellent way to protect your ends, though, especially if you are relaxed and can get your texture to match.

ETA: That is a great idea to use the kid's ponies, I never thought to do that. I agree that they regular ones can sometimes look fake because of the density.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2009)

LadyPaniolo said:


> OMG, I remember when I first joined LHCF, it was ALL about baggying under a phony pony! You are taking me back with this thread. My hair is too thick and long for a phony pony now, I think. Even when I squish my bun down as small as I can, it won't fit in the teeny weeny area most drawstrings allow.
> 
> *I have some of those half wigs that double as a drawstring, but it looks so fake when the ponytail is the size of a baseball inside the drawstring, so I don't wear them that way. *
> 
> They are an excellent way to protect your ends, though, especially if you are relaxed and can get your texture to match.


 
IA with the bolded.  Thanks for checking in though- your hair is really thick.  I love your tex lax- your hair is GORGEOUS.

It definitely seems that people were using phony ponies in the LHCF past- I know there are still some PP wearers out there though- come on out ya'll.

Who was the member with the gorgeous red hair that recently tried a phony pony for the 1st time?


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 13, 2009)

Okay self styled! 

Check out my nails from Biotin BTW!


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2009)

C-U-T-E.

Uhm your nails are really impressive.  Off to take my Biotin.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 13, 2009)

I AM IN!

I love phony ponies and yes they don't get any love, I have two kids pony's (the BSS cashier recommended those) and about 6 brand new phony pony adults!

I call it hair in a bag!

I will be wearing mine all summer long with my co-washing! I don't want my ends out and about, so from June 21, 2009 - September 21, 2009 I will be wearing a phony pony. Of course maybe like 1-3 weeks out the summer I will wear a rollerset. But Majority is PHONY Pony, all of April and May is my phony pony months as well before my relaxer in June!


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 13, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> IA with the bolded.  Thanks for checking in though- *your hair is really thick.  I love your tex lax- your hair is GORGEOUS.*
> 
> It definitely seems that people were using phony ponies in the LHCF past- I know there are still some PP wearers out there though- come on out ya'll.
> 
> Who was the member with the gorgeous red hair that recently tried a phony pony for the 1st time?



:Blush2: Thank you! :blush3: I'm really happy with the results.



supermodelsonya said:


> View attachment 29667
> 
> Okay self styled!
> 
> * Check out my nails from Biotin *BTW!



OMG! Those look like acrylics! I've never gotten that kind of nail length and strength from biotin! What dose are you taking? Do you take any other supplements? Cuz I'd LUV to have nails like that.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 13, 2009)

I love my ponys. as my hair has grown though - it has been hard to hide the hair....

It is also hard to find ones I like - so I use the same one for a long time...


----------



## Makenzie (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm going to have to look into these.  Great idea for the summer.


----------



## PuddingPop (Mar 13, 2009)

Wow, OP , you have a nice collection of pony tails.  I havent worn one in a really long time but i may check out some of the kiddie ponytails in the bss this weekend.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> I AM IN!
> 
> I love phony ponies and yes they don't get any love, I have two kids pony's (the BSS cashier recommended those) and about 6 brand new phony pony adults!
> 
> ...


 

I love it!  Hair in a bag  Take some pictures when you can.  

I am hair lazy and these work for me.


Wow - SJ, I mean Lucky's mom.  Love your ponies.  I wish I had that problem, maybe one day.  I think the older they get the better. I hate when they are new and shiny.


----------



## Solitude (Mar 13, 2009)

I don't have any pics, but I love my Milky Way human-hair phony pony. I use it as a PS to give me & my hair a rest. I was wore in for about 3 weeks straight in between co-washings during finals & I will be doing the same thing for finals this semester.


----------



## kandake (Mar 13, 2009)

Thanks for starting this thread.

I'm taking a break from the half wigs and need some inspiration.  I'm definitely going to invest in a mane clip as well as the UPA clip.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Mar 13, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> I love it! Hair in a bag Take some pictures when you can.
> 
> I am hair lazy and these work for me.
> 
> ...


 
The name change was for the scary google stalkers!!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 13, 2009)

I love phoney pony's and buns. I attribute the most growth retention to these methods of protective styling. Now that i've decided to transition, I'll be back in phoney pony's and buns. 

Here are mine:

UPA Clip, pinned into a bun






UPA Clip




UPA Clip




Drawstring Pony, pinned into a bun


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 13, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> As you can see I love the Mane Clip! I find it easier to use and less detectable when used with drawstring ponies rather than track hair.
> HHG


 
This is so funny. I JUST dusted off my my Mane clip and started bunning this week. I have been using track hair. I never even dreamed of taking the drawstring off of regular ponytails.

I am going to do this this weekend and see what happens. 

Now, if I can just figure out a way for my nape to lie down. Even when I tie it down with a scarf it still looks dry in the afternoon. I am also 16 weeks post relaxer.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2009)

**kandi** said:


> Thanks for starting this thread.
> 
> I'm taking a break from the half wigs and need some inspiration. I'm definitely going to invest in a mane clip as well as the UPA clip.


 
I love my Mane Clip-  I ordered the UPA clip- but I actually like the Main Clip better, and I think that is because I can switch up the hair.



LivingDoll said:


> I love phoney pony's and buns. I attribute the most growth retention to these methods of protective styling. Now that i've decided to transition, I'll be back in phoney pony's and buns.
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> ...


 
That white barette is so pretty.  You should seriously be the poster child for growth and retention using phony ponies.  Good luck on your transistion!  That is so awesome- you just gave me an idea to update on the 1st page. Phony ponies can even be used to help sisters transition- see they really are useful.



tyefrmy said:


> This is so funny. I JUST dusted off my my Mane clip and started bunning this week. I have been using track hair. I never even dreamed of taking the drawstring off of regular ponytails.
> 
> I am going to do this this weekend and see what happens.
> 
> Now, if I can just figure out a way for my nape to lie down. Even when I tie it down with a scarf it still looks dry in the afternoon. I am also 16 weeks post relaxer.


 
Chile, I take that drawstring out- put your hair in a bun or pony- put the pp over your bun, and then clip it all together.

Nice and secure, it has stayed on in windy days, and even a coloring session here and there.  One night this week I was thinking I was cute and DH tried to pull it off, and said I want to see the real you- that sucker did. not. budge.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2009)

Solitude said:


> I don't have any pics, but I love my Milky Way human-hair phony pony. I use it as a PS to give me & my hair a rest. I was wore in for about 3 weeks straight in between co-washings during finals & I will be doing the same thing for finals this semester.


 
I did not know Milky way had a HH pp.  Can you link me to it?


----------



## cocoadiva2 (Mar 13, 2009)

So the junkie in me has placed an order for BOTH the Mane clip and the UTA clip. I didnt know something like that existed.

I'm going to be a ponytailing fool!


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2009)

^^^^Hooray! Let me know which one you like better.


----------



## Dposh167 (Mar 13, 2009)

this is the only one i can find right now. i just took a wavy weave...brushed it out and used a claw clip to pin it up.


----------



## MizzCoco (Mar 13, 2009)

ooh, I had no idea phony ponies could be so cute and real-looking. Ponytails have def come a long way...Im trying to resist buying anything new, but i need a UPA and a Mane clip in my life right now!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 13, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> I love it! Hair in a bag Take some pictures when you can.
> 
> I am hair lazy and these work for me.
> 
> ...


 
WHO R YOU TELLING? my husband looks at them and is like sweety, does it have to be so shiney, I am like Yeah unfortunately; these are like fine wine they get better with time! Definitely!

I will post pictures as soon as possible, matter fact give me five minutes I can post one or 2 hair in a bags.


----------



## Dposh167 (Mar 13, 2009)

JJamiah said:


> these are like fine wine they get better with time! Definitely!
> 
> .


 
....u right!


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 13, 2009)

Coco4403 said:


> ooh, I had no idea phony ponies could be so cute and real-looking. Ponytails have def come a long way...Im trying to resist buying anything new, but i need a UPA and a Mane clip in my life right now!


 
I went to a red carpet event with my phony pony as in my pic with the olive green dress! They can be dressed up or down. Like my pool picture, I just came from the pool catching a tan!


----------



## Dposh167 (Mar 13, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> I love phoney pony's and buns. I attribute the most growth retention to these methods of protective styling. Now that i've decided to transition, I'll be back in phoney pony's and buns.
> 
> Here are mine:
> 
> ...


 
woow....that looks like it could be yours!



JJamiah said:


> I went to a red carpet event with my phony pony as in my pic with the olive green dress! They can be dressed up or down. Like my pool picture, I just came from the pool catching a tan!


 
lol.....i see u were working that shiny pony


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 13, 2009)

poochie167 said:


> woow....that looks like it could be yours!
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....i see u were working that shiny pony


 
 Can't miss me the shine will get me everytime!!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 13, 2009)

Get it Jjamiah- you are so working it!

Poochie- I love that look on you- very creative.

There are a couple of ways to get rid of shine....You can soak the pony in the sink with a little shampoo, or water with a litle vinegar in it.  Towel dry, air dry overnight and you should be good to go.

If it's still shiny at that point sprinkle a little baby powder on it and comb it through and that will soak up some of the shine as well.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 13, 2009)

LadyPaniolo said:


> :Blush2: Thank you! :blush3: I'm really happy with the results.
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! Those look like acrylics! I've never gotten that kind of nail length and strength from biotin! What dose are you taking? Do you take any other supplements? Cuz I'd LUV to have nails like that.



I started at 1000mcg of biotin but now I do 3000mcg with 1000mg of Vitamin C. Yeah I don't take anything else but biotin daily. You can have these nails!! LOL! They are very annoying because I have to get fill ins frequently.


----------



## Demi27 (Mar 13, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> I love my Mane Clip- I ordered the UPA clip- but I actually like the Main Clip better, and *I think that is because I can switch up the hair.*
> 
> *That's the only reason why I didn't get the UPA clip, because you can't switch up the hair.*
> 
> ...


 

LOL. That's what I'm talking about!


SelfStyled said:


> Get it Jjamiah- you are so working it!
> 
> Poochie- I love that look on you- very creative.
> 
> ...



I put baby powder on my wigs. I don't know why it didn't occur to me to do that with phony ponies.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 14, 2009)

Doin the B-U-M-P


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Mar 14, 2009)

Pony's are the best. They are my favorite thing to workout in. there is a pic of me in here somewhere from 2006 when I was sporting the heck out of my UPA clip! Now I need a kinky one


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 16, 2009)

BUMP


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 16, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> I love my Mane Clip- I ordered the UPA clip- but I actually like the Main Clip better, and I think that is because I can switch up the hair.
> 
> That white barette is so pretty. You should seriously be the poster child for growth and retention using phony ponies. Good luck on your transistion! That is so awesome- you just gave me an idea to update on the 1st page. Phony ponies can even be used to help sisters transition- see they really are useful.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks! I really do attribute my growth to my pony's. I tell people all the time but unless someone remembers where I started from last Feb (with the short pixie in my profile) they don't realize the progress I've made. It's even hard for me to believe! I'm gonna get a Mane Clip soon.  As soon as the weather hits at least 80 everyday, my hair will be right back in my ponytails and buns.



poochie167 said:


> woow....that looks like it could be yours!
> 
> 
> 
> lol.....i see u were working that shiny pony


 
girl, i was fooling folks left and right! thanks! I'm not really a weave wearer like that but I love me a UPA clip.  It truly lives up to its name Undetectable Ponytail Attachment!


----------



## kandake (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm trying to decide what kind of hair to order for the UPA clip.  Human Hair or Synthetic.  I'm not even going to mention the remy because its entirely too expensive for me.  Any recommendations.  Is there much of a difference.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 17, 2009)

My suggestion would be to go for the synthetic option- that way you can try it out cheaply at first.  That way you can test it out- if you like it upgrade to human hair. HTH.


----------



## bermudabeauty (Mar 17, 2009)

Heres some of mine:


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 17, 2009)

Hey Bermuda,

Thank you for the contribution- all 3 looks are lovely.  My fav is the mohawk- that is really cute.

JJamiah- I did not know there was a challenge, I just saw your siggy somehwere.  But it's all good.  Even if it's only a 2 party challenge, I am game.  I think there might have been one other person that wanted it, lol.


----------



## kandake (Mar 18, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> My suggestion would be to go for the synthetic option- that way you can try it out cheaply at first.  That way you can test it out- if you like it upgrade to human hair. HTH.



Thanks SS,

I ended up ordering one of the human hair clips.  It was only $17.99.  I'll post pictures when I get it.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 18, 2009)

Kandi- Let me know how you like that one.  I ordered that one, and the barette seemed really, really small. I could barely get it to fit over my hair.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2009)

**kandi** said:


> I'm trying to decide what kind of hair to order for the UPA clip. Human Hair or Synthetic. I'm not even going to mention the remy because its entirely too expensive form me. Any recommendations. Is there much of difference.


 
The one I have in my pics is the UPA Clip H14, Human Hair, Short Curl, 8" for $17.99. www.laceflair.com


----------



## Soliel185 (Mar 18, 2009)

Does anyone have a tutorial for putting on a Phony Pony? 

I've never worn one, but I think it might be a nice quick alternative for summer and when I'm feelin lazy.


----------



## belleza (Mar 18, 2009)

I went back to Old School LHCF.  I am bagging and ponying my back to brastrap.  Speaking of Old School, what ever happened to Surge spray?  That was my stuff.


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> Does anyone have a tutorial for putting on a Phony Pony?
> 
> I've never worn one, but I think it might be a nice quick alternative for summer and when I'm feelin lazy.


 
Well, it's not even enough to do a tut on...you make a ponytail with your hair, put the phony pony over it (attach the phony pony combs at the back and front of your ponytail) and draw the phoney pony comfortably tighter. Then pin the string/cord under so noone can see it. That's it.

The UPA/Mane Clips are even easier...put your hair in a ponytail then attach the UPA/Mane clip around it. That's it. It's basically a barette with hair attached to it.


----------



## Mo96 (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow...I'm just blown away. I've never heard of an UPA! I'm going to check them out. I used to sport those draw strings pp non-stop. My husband hated them and called them "spiders". lol They are life savers, though!!


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 18, 2009)

Mo96 said:


> Wow...I'm just blown away. I've never heard of an UPA! I'm going to check them out. I used to sport those draw strings pp non-stop. My husband hated them and called them "spiders". lol They are life savers, though!!


 

I liked drawstrings but usually had trouble finding a "believeable" one...they always have too much hair or are too shiny. The kids ones usually have some kind of juvenile looking curls and the hair is real short...I just couldn't get it right. Plus they hurt after you've had them on for a while...the tension from the combs I guess...

The UPA/Mane is perfect because it's not stressful to the head. You can also take it off with ease whenever you want.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 18, 2009)




----------



## Soliel185 (Mar 18, 2009)

LivingDoll said:


> Well, it's not even enough to do a tut on...you make a ponytail with your hair, put the phony pony over it (attach the phony pony combs at the back and front of your ponytail) and draw the phoney pony comfortably tighter. Then pin the string/cord under so noone can see it. That's it.
> 
> The UPA/Mane Clips are even easier...put your hair in a ponytail then attach the UPA/Mane clip around it. That's it. It's basically a barette with hair attached to it.


 

I guess I'm worried about fitting all my hair into the drawstring w/o making a big bump in the pony? Is it easiest to slick hair back damp, or rewet it to get your hair really small and tight underneath?


----------



## MizzCoco (Mar 18, 2009)

I ordered my UPA clip, and im about to be protective-stylin' it up! Its getting to be too much work rollersetting every week, but i still wanted to DC on the regular! YAY, i'll post pics soon


----------



## donewit-it (Mar 18, 2009)

Lucky's Mom said:


> I love my ponys. as my hair has grown though - it has been hard to hide the hair....
> 
> It is also hard to find ones I like - so I use the same one for a long time...


 

What kind of phony is this?  It looks perfect..


----------



## morehairplease (Mar 18, 2009)

Great thread ladies! I can *almost* put my in a ponytail. I will be keeping an eye on this thread for when the time comes.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Mar 18, 2009)

arr1216 said:


>


 

Arrr

U know you can't post pics like these w/out posting which pony's were used


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Mar 18, 2009)

These great phony pony pics are making me wonder if there is any way I could use a phony pony... wigs do get hot in the summer. My ponytail is thick and hangs down to my shoulders, my bun is too big to fit. Is there any way I could make it work? 

Any ideas?


----------



## MsChelle (Mar 18, 2009)

Is it my imagination or can Arr1216 work EVERY hairstyle in the book!!!! I am jealous!!!:notworthy


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 18, 2009)

All Hail Queen Arr1216- I love the hair candy.


----------



## JJamiah (Mar 22, 2009)

In about 2 weeks I will start my 2 month stretch of PHONy PONY central. I might put up a challenge then, I don't know if many people would join, but I guess if 5 people join it's enough, if not it's a personal challenge. I have to up my Co-Wash in May.  

I might consider stretching my relaxer to Middle of August instead of the beginning of June since I want to wear my Phony PONy for the summer. Relaxer isn't really needed to wear the phony pony.


----------



## supermodelsonya (Mar 22, 2009)

Man because of this thread, I swear since I've taken down my weave, I've been rocking the phony pony! They are so cute and sooooo super easy. I just cowash, apply growth aides and place my hair in a pony tail. Since I'm about almost six weeks post, I use the scarf method to tie down my hair.

WOrks like a charm.


----------



## TrendySocialite (Mar 24, 2009)

Here are a few that I can remember

Instant Pony HZ P014






Shake N Go Freetress Drawstring Aster






Shake N Go Freetress California Girl (used for the pinned up bun)





The one with my eyes cast down and blue shadow (in black dress) and the "bushy" one in the red room are both from Sally's.

Here's the one I'm wearing today (being lazy right now hair wise). It's the same one as the one in the blue eye makeup, I just changed the position of the ponytail. Trying to go for a bit more of a sleek look...like this:


----------



## LivingDoll (Mar 24, 2009)

Soliel185 said:


> I guess I'm worried about fitting all my hair into the drawstring w/o making a big bump in the pony? *Is it easiest to slick hair back damp, or rewet it to get your hair really small and tight underneath*?


 
girl, i have no where near as much hair as you...i think the bolded is the only way it would work for you. 



morehairplease said:


> Great thread ladies! I can *almost* put my in a ponytail. I will be keeping an eye on this thread for when the time comes.


 
that's GREAT Tish! When I first started ponying all my hair wasn't even in the pony. It would just be slicked down. You couldn't tell so I just went with it.


----------



## kandake (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm still waiting for my UPA clip.  Its been about ten days.  And I'm growing more and more impatient as each day passes.  I want my phony pony NOW.

I tried making a bun with track hair and its not working for me.  Le sigh.  What am I going to do with myself...


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL, LOL!! This is so me, I used to have the same problem, but I cut my hair last fall, I have a nub as a "duck tail", not even a pony.  Oh, I went real 'ole school and broke out the buns and all kinds of phony ponies in the last few weeks or so!!  This is what I'm rockin' today at the office.  I ALWAYS baggy underneath and since I usually go from the office to the gym, this style is so simple and easy.  I'll be covering my hair up during the week at least until August.  My hair does very well in the summer and baggying and phony ponies is what got me beyond APL last year.  I'm going back to basics and this is one that worked for sure.  I usu put Profectiv Ends Strengthener on my ends and a little Scurl for moisture.

Props to you SelfStyled for keeping it real!!!  Love the hair candy ladies, oooohhhh y'all gettin' a girls wheels turning, I'll be raiding the hair store at lunch! LOL


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 27, 2009)

Karamel Diva- The bun looks so cute on you.  You are so right I find the pony to be perfect at the gym, you might laugh at this but I have one pony that is for the gym only. It works perfectly, even sweating like a crazy person I look halfway decent. I don't care about the pony getting ratty because it just for the gym, lol.

Wow....phony ponying got you to APL- good for you.

I don't baggy, but before I put my hair in a bun I have been coating my pony with castor oil and my ends feel a lot more moisturized and smooth.

Thanks for posting the pics and post more when you can.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Mar 27, 2009)

I will post more since I got some clips and cutesies from the store today.  I'm with you there, I have a gym pony and bun and are nothing nice b/c they've been held up with hair pins as needed!!! You have to do what you have to do to get your workout all the way on!


----------



## PuddingPop (Apr 8, 2009)

When I saw this thread afew weeks ago I went to the BSS and picked up a phony pony.  This is my second week wearing it and I have a question.  The first week I used black protien gel to slick my hair back.  It looked really good and held well but I know that type of gel isnt the best for the hair.  This week I am using Jam to slick it back but it doesnt give enough hold.

What do you ladies use to slick your pony tails?
Also, is there still going to be a challenge?  Im definitely game for one.


----------



## Evolving78 (Apr 8, 2009)

i bought a cute afro puff one, but i am waiting to get my hair cornrowed into a style to wear it because i don't want to try to force my own hair into a little pigtail right now.


----------



## kandake (Apr 8, 2009)

So I got my UPA clip this weekend.  Pics are attached.  I've practically ruined this thing because I keep cutting the hair so that its easier to bun.  I didn't do much styling to the front of my hair today.  So it looks plain.

This is 10'' synthetic yaki straight.  I tried to change my order to the human hair curly.  She said she would change the order and refund the difference but neither happened.

I have a mane clip on the way too.  Can't wait to try that out.


----------



## Irresistible (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok for those longer haired ladies that dont want the 'bulky' look and feel under the pony , instead of doing a bun do loose braids .....like this.  I promise it leave no bulk underneath


Hosted on Fotki


Hosted on Fotki

and of course instead of securing it with the scrunchie u would just use a pony tail holder,  then add the pony and then secure with the scrunchie, the braids move freely with the pony underneath



Hosted on Fotki



Hosted on Fotki

also Elasta QP mango butter I found was the best for laying the hair down and the slicked back look 

hth


----------



## kandake (Apr 8, 2009)

PuddingPop said:


> When I saw this thread afew weeks ago I went to the BSS and picked up a phony pony.  This is my second week wearing it and I have a question.  The first week I used black protien gel to slick my hair back.  It looked really good and held well but I know that type of gel isnt the best for the hair.  This week I am using Jam to slick it back but it doesnt give enough hold.
> 
> *What do you ladies use to slick your pony tails?*
> Also, is there still going to be a challenge?  Im definitely game for one.



I usually just cowash or wet my hair at night and apply a moisturizer(Hawaiian silky, wave nouveau etc) and seal with my mix of olive oil and castor oil.   Brush to lay it down and put on a scarf.  In the morning my hair is slick enough for my liking.


----------



## kandake (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey Ladies!

So I got my Mane Clip and I don't like it.  I'm having a hard time attaching the weft to the clip.  Also, I'm having the darnest time trying to hide the weft so that you don't see it at the top of the clip.

I'm going to play with it some more to see if I like it.  Otherwise I may offer it to someone here for the price of shipping.  

I'll keep you all posted.

FYI I really like the UPA clip.  I'm going to order another one.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 13, 2009)

Kandi the UPA Clip looks great on you.  I like the barrette.  I think that is why I did not like the UPA is because mine came with such a small barrette- your is nice and bid.

Have you looked at the Mane Clip youtube? that might be helpful. When you put the clip on try to anchor the top row of teeth/combs in to your hair(I hope I am making sense).
PM me if you need help.

Pudding Pop, after I was my hair, I scarf dry that way it nice and slicked down.  I just use leave in and some serum than scarf dry.  Depending on how many weeks I am post I will use the Fantasia gel , the green one, which isn't bad for your hair.  If I am wearing a pony on a non wash day I moisturize, seal with oil and wear a scarf for about 30 minutes. HTH.


----------



## PuddingPop (Apr 14, 2009)

**kandi** said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> So I got my Mane Clip and I don't like it. I'm having a hard time attaching the weft to the clip. Also, I'm having the darnest time trying to hide the weft so that you don't see it at the top of the clip.
> 
> ...


 
I just ordered the mane clip like 20 min ago.  I hope it works well for me.  I was thinking that I might sew the weft together so it doesnt slip apart while im trying to put it in the clip.


----------



## LivingDoll (Apr 14, 2009)

PuddingPop said:


> When I saw this thread afew weeks ago I went to the BSS and picked up a phony pony. This is my second week wearing it and I have a question. The first week I used black protien gel to slick my hair back. It looked really good and held well but I know that type of gel isnt the best for the hair. This week I am using Jam to slick it back but it doesnt give enough hold.
> 
> What do you ladies use to slick your pony tails?
> Also, is there still going to be a challenge? Im definitely game for one.


 
Honestly? I used the brown gel & Elasta QP mango butter until my hair got long enough to use just a moisturizer only. The mango butter helped keep the gel from getting rock hard but still allowed a good hold.



**kandi** said:


> Hey Ladies!
> 
> So I got my Mane Clip and I don't like it. I'm having a hard time attaching the weft to the clip. Also, I'm having the darnest time trying to hide the weft so that you don't see it at the top of the clip.
> 
> ...


 
I love the UPA Clip.


----------



## kandake (Apr 14, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Kandi the UPA Clip looks great on you.  I like the barrette.  I think that is why I did not like the UPA is because mine came with such a small barrette- your is nice and bid.
> 
> Have you looked at the Mane Clip youtube? that might be helpful. When you put the clip on try to anchor the top row of teeth/combs in to your hair(I hope I am making sense).
> PM me if you need help.



Thanks Selfstyled.  I've watched the video before but not while I was trying to attached the hair.  I'll look at it again.  I just may take you up on your offer.  You may have a PM coming from me.

Oh and yes, the clip is a pretty decent size.  Not small at all.



PuddingPop said:


> I just ordered the mane clip like 20 min ago.  I hope it works well for me.  I was thinking that *I might sew the weft together so it doesnt slip apart while im trying to put it in the clip.*



yes.  this was one of my problems.  Sewing is a good idea.  I was thinking about gluing the weft together.  

I've also been thinking about making my own clips since I figured out how she did the UPA clip.


----------



## angenoir (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi Ladies

This is a great thread and has wonderful styling options. My hair is between NL and SL and I have an UPA clip but my own pony is really short and sometimes I am scared that it might fall off. Thanks goodness it hasn't! 

Anyway, I just wanted to ask if any of you ladies with SL or shorter hair have ever sewn in two to three weave tracks to bulk up and lengthen your hair for a pony. I'd appreciate some pics. I am debating doing this after my relaxer.

I know one can also use clip ins but I am trying to avoid the extra step of cliping them in each morning.


----------



## angenoir (Apr 15, 2009)

Bumping for a response!


----------



## p381 (Apr 15, 2009)

angenoir said:


> Bumping for a response!


 
I recently asked a similar kind of question http://longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=356935

but seems like we may have to wait for "Selfstyled" to logon before we get an answer.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 15, 2009)

Angenoir I have never done that -but I think it could work.  I would just sew about 3 rows of tracks in the back of my head with weaving thread.

Here is one thread I found:

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20080313093804AADngr3.

I will see if I can find some more links.


----------



## angenoir (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks SelfStyled. I am trying to find out if anyone has done it and to see how it actually turned out with pics.



SelfStyled said:


> Angenoir I have never done that -but I think it could work. I would just sew about 3 rows of tracks in the back of my head with weaving thread.
> 
> Here is one thread I found:
> 
> ...


----------



## CocoBunny (Apr 15, 2009)

Sew the weft and it will make using the mane clip much easier. I have several mane clips and several UPAs, both work well.



**kandi** said:


> Thanks Selfstyled. I've watched the video before but not while I was trying to attached the hair. I'll look at it again. I just may take you up on your offer. You may have a PM coming from me.
> 
> Oh and yes, the clip is a pretty decent size. Not small at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## shadylane21 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey ladies I love phony ponies but on easter I had my first mishap! We were at the park and there was about 9 of us standing in a circle playing hacky sack and acting crazy when all of a sudden what lands in the middle of the circle? You guessed it my hair lol!! Ya'll I could not stop laughing! Everyone was rolling! Luckily everyone knows how I am and they know I keep a piece on so it was no surprise to them, I just picked it up dusted it off and kept on rolling! It was a draw string pony with clips but the string is starting to stretch, oh well time to retire it.


----------



## angenoir (Apr 16, 2009)

But that's why I am really trying to find out about a sewn-in bun.



shadylane21 said:


> Hey ladies I love phony ponies but on easter I had my first mishap! We were at the park and there was about 9 of us standing in a circle playing hacky sack and acting crazy when all of a sudden wat lands in the middle of the circle? You guessed it my hair lol!! Ya'll I could not stop laughing! Everyone was rolling! Luckily everyone knows how I am and they know I keep a piece on so i was no surprise to them, I just picked it up dusted it off and kept on rolling! It was a draw string pony with clips but thestring is starting to stretch, oh well time to retire it.


----------



## shadylane21 (Apr 16, 2009)

Shoot I may need to get me one to! lol!


----------



## nichelle02 (Apr 16, 2009)

I love this thread. I've been wearing my mane clip since January 1st. It seems that it took me forever to get my hair to a length where I was comfortable pulling it back into a ponytail. But it still didn't look full. I wanted a protective style and decided to try the mane clip and have been wearing it for months now. It's perfect. It's the longest period I've gone without using heat and it helped my hair make it through some of the winter months. Most of the time I attach it 'backwards' as shown in the video and wear it as a chignon bun.

I have the UPA clip, too but haven't worn it. I ordered it with the synthetic hair and didn't think the texture was a good match. I've now cut the hair out of it and will probably attach some different hair. I'd better do something with it or else I've bought a really expensive barrette. 

Thanks for sharing all of the styles.


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 16, 2009)

OMG Shadylane- that is so funny- time to get a new pony ASAP, lol. Your little girl is such a cuty.

Nichelle- I am glad that the Mane Clip is working out for you.  What kind of hair do you use with it?  I'm going to peep that chignon video.

I ordered the UPA- it was human hair, but the color was off for me, I guess I could dye it. Also my barette was really small, I could barely get my own pony in that thing.

I am so due for a relaxer, I have been just cowashing and wearing a kinky curly kids drawstring. It matches my airdried hair quite well.


----------



## angenoir (Apr 17, 2009)

I am beginning to sound like a broken record erplexed but please if anyone has some pics of this ie sewing in just a few tracks for volume and length, please share. Thanks!



angenoir said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> This is a great thread and has wonderful styling options. My hair is between NL and SL and I have an UPA clip but my own pony is really short and sometimes I am scared that it might fall off. Thanks goodness it hasn't!
> 
> ...


----------



## PuddingPop (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I got my Mane Clip in the mail yesterday .  I swear I must have fought with that thing for about and hour trying to get it to snap around the base of my pony tail and my natural ponytail is not big at all.  Im between neck lenght and chin length.

I measured and sewed the weft of hair together and It was pretty easy to fit it into the clip.  Getting it to close around my hair was the problem.  it seems theat the middle member kept getting in the way of the clasp so it would not close. After I placed it on my pony I had to push the middle piece out of the way some to get it to close.  

I guess I just have to get the hang of it.  Its really cute though.  I attached 10 inch yaky human hair.


----------



## angenoir (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi Ladies

I have been in this thread marvelling at all the creative ponys and methods.
I have very fine hair and after a relaxer it is especially so. Attaching the phony pony or UPA clip for me is therefore not so secure as I always fear it will fall off.

So after my recent touch up I was really trying to find something to help me. I have neck length hair and you know necklength+fine hair=a very pathetic thin bun or ponytail.

I recently asked about sewing in a few tracks into the hair and thanks for the responses I received. I tried it yesterday. I sewed in three tracks of weave weft in the middle portion of my head/hair. The results are below.

If you look carefully at the 2nd Pic you can see where my hair ends and the weave hair continues.

For those interested - I used EPRT (Extensions Plus Relaxed Texture)

I hope this can help me have my hair in a bun or pony tail until I get enough growth to get my braids back


----------



## p381 (Apr 18, 2009)

That looks excellent Angenoir!!!!
I can't tell that it's not your hair......not even in the 2nd pic.

How exactly did you attach the extension hair to your hair in the middle?


----------



## angenoir (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks so much p381!

What I did was section of the front and sides and part of the back. And I held that out of the way with ponytail holders.

This sort of isolated the middle portion of my hair. 
Then I made one thin horizontal cornrow across my head from almost one side to the other and sewed the weft.
I then made a part and let some of my own hair fall over that. I then repeated this step twice. 
I doubled the weft each time for thickness.

And that's it.

Sorry, I dont explain it very well...

I got this idea from a lady on youtube. I think she is a member here but I am not sure. Her tutorial is great and she does a much better job of explaining the process! (Her hair is much much longer than mine is). Here are the links.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FEe73Vhg1To
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np5_3GWtias&feature=related





p381 said:


> That looks excellent Angenoir!!!!
> I can't tell that it's not your hair......not even in the 2nd pic.
> 
> How exactly did you attach the extension hair to your hair in the middle?


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Apr 18, 2009)

Exactly what I want to know too.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Apr 18, 2009)

I'm off to stalk this video!!!
Thank You Angenoir




angenoir said:


> Thanks so much p381!
> 
> What I did was section of the front and sides and part of the back. And I held that out of the way with ponytail holders.
> 
> ...


----------



## p381 (Apr 18, 2009)

KaramelDiva1978 said:


> I'm off to stalk this video!!!


That's exactly what i'm gonna do!
Thanks for the links Angenoir.


----------



## divacooks (Apr 18, 2009)

I am a phony pony freak!! Great thread!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 18, 2009)

I remember the days I used to grow tired of my ponytail, now after the BC I can't wait until I can make a pony  

Thank you for all the creative ideas ladies!!! I'm going to make a pretty curly puff to wear with my natural hair pulled back soon based on the ideas here


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 18, 2009)

Angenoir your pony sew in came out so good!!!!!!! This should be a great protective style for you and you have the added security that pony is not going anywhere, lol.

How long are you thinking about leaving the tracks in?

Thanks so much for posting that YT link too- you are a doll.


----------



## angenoir (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks SelfStyled!

Its my first time sewing tracks myself so I will see how it holds up. Probably I will leave it in for two weeks and then redo them. I will be away next week for a work-related training and meetings so I will have some experience of how it holds up. But I will be carrying needle and thread with me just in case I need to tighten it up 



SelfStyled said:


> Angenoir your pony sew in came out so good!!!!!!! This should be a great protective style for you and you have the added security that pony is not going anywhere, lol.
> 
> How long are you thinking about leaving the tracks in?
> 
> Thanks so much for posting that YT link too- you are a doll.


----------



## CocoBunny (May 6, 2009)

Bump. Bump.


----------



## neenzmj (May 6, 2009)

angenoir:  I saw this video last week and I was anxious to try it.  Thanks for sharing your results because I wanted to see how it worked with someone else.  I'm going to give it a shot this weekend.  

You mentioned this was your first time sewing in tracks.  How long did it take you?  



angenoir said:


> Thanks so much p381!
> 
> What I did was section of the front and sides and part of the back. And I held that out of the way with ponytail holders.
> 
> ...


----------



## SelfStyled (May 11, 2009)

^^^^

Did you try the sewed in tracks Neenzmj?


Mane Clip with Kinky Straight Track Hair


----------



## neenzmj (May 11, 2009)

No, not yet.  I hope to give it a try this weekend.  



SelfStyled said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Did you try the sewed in tracks Neenzmj?
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzyto (May 12, 2009)

great thread and good ideas.  I have the UPA clip and the mane clip.  I dont know if I am using too much hair in the mane clip and it seems to slide down off my hair a lot.  I guess I need to work with it.  Will definetly try some ideas in this thread as I plan to do more cowashing and revisit baggying.


----------



## angenoir (May 12, 2009)

neenzmj said:


> angenoir: I saw this video last week and I was anxious to try it. Thanks for sharing your results because I wanted to see how it worked with someone else. I'm going to give it a shot this weekend.
> 
> You mentioned this was your first time sewing in tracks. How long did it take you?


 
Hi. Sorry for the late response. I just saw this. The first time it took me about 1.5hrs because I had never done a sew in on myself before.

But I liked it so much I have been doing it and taking it down every 10 days or so to redo the tracks and now I am down to about 45mins - 1hr to install it.

The greatest thing is that I can also wash and condition during the week with no problems.

I love my phony bun and I will keep doing this till I have enough growth for braids


----------



## HauteHairGurl (May 23, 2009)

How did I miss this thread?? I been wearing a 3/4 wig but the combs are pulling on my hair line (absolute no no!).  I want to try wearing a phony pony again, I think I'll be ordering a Mane Clip. I love her chignon for a style to wear during the week.  Is there a challenge?  I want to sign up!  For those that take the combs out of their phonies, how do you make sure it stays put?  I'm paranoid about mine coming out too.


----------



## kandake (May 23, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> How did I miss this thread?? I been wearing a 3/4 wig but the combs are pulling on my hair line (absolute no no!).  I want to try wearing a phony pony again, I think I'll be ordering a Mane Clip. I love her chignon for a style to wear during the week.  Is there a challenge?  I want to sign up!  For those that take the combs out of their phonies, how do you make sure it stays put?  I'm paranoid about mine coming out too.



Here's the wig challenge:
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=319935&highlight=wig+challenge


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 23, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Did you try the sewed in tracks Neenzmj?
> 
> ...


I was going to say how did I miss the Mane Clip but I realized I had to grow a ponytail before I could use it. Now I have nice sized pony this is right on time!! Very nice!  I like the kinky straight, that's the kind of hair I need.

ETA: How secure is the Mane Clip. I'll be wearing it a lot for workouts which includes running, weight training, some dance classes, etc.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 23, 2009)

HauteHairGurl said:


> How did I miss this thread?? I been wearing a 3/4 wig but the combs are pulling on my hair line (absolute no no!). I want to try wearing a phony pony again, I think I'll be ordering a Mane Clip. I love her chignon for a style to wear during the week. Is there a challenge? I want to sign up! *For those that take the combs out of their phonies, how do you make sure it stays put*? I'm paranoid about mine coming out too.


 
I always take the combs out of my phony pony. To make sure that it is secure I draw the string tight, I then tie the string into a not. I make sure that the phony pony has enough elasticity to get over my bun- and that's it.  Say if it's a windy day I might put in 2 bobby pins, but 9 out of 10 times I don't.

There is not a phony pony challenge that I know of, but we could certainly start our own.


AtlantaJJ said:


> I was going to say how did I miss the Mane Clip but I realized I had to grow a ponytail before I could use it. Now I have nice sized pony this is right on time!! Very nice! I like the kinky straight, that's the kind of hair I need.
> 
> ETA: How secure is the Mane Clip. I'll be wearing it a lot for workouts which includes running, weight training, some dance classes, etc.


 
The mane clip is super, super secure. The key is when you clip it on make sure that you anchor it into your hair.


----------



## p381 (May 24, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> *I always take the combs out of my phony pony......*


 
....Yeah, i'm gonna start to do this - cos i find that the combs dig into my scalp.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 24, 2009)

I want a Mane clip, but I am certain it would slip off my hair right now...


----------



## kandake (May 24, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I want a Mane clip, but I am certain it would slip off my hair right now...



I can you send you mine for the cost of shipping.  I purchased it last month and now I don't want it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 24, 2009)

kandake said:


> I can you send you mine for the cost of shipping.  I purchased it last month and now I don't want it.


Really? That's very  kind of you. I'll send you a PM.  Then I'll send you a picture when it slips off my head...


----------



## cookie1 (May 24, 2009)

I remember being into phony ponys years ago and having the healthiest, longest hair.  I strayed away and here I am 17 years later with my pony in.  I'm going back for the summer at least because I need to keep those flatirons away.  I'm also cowashing more and baggying and what better way then to wear the phony pony to accomplish the results from back in the day.  I live in Iowa and our selection isn't the best so, I have to buy online.  If anyone have sites where they sale nice ponys let me know.

Question:  Is there a limit to how long I can keep my baggy on under my pony?  I keep it on all the time and was just wondering.


----------



## SelfStyled (May 25, 2009)

Hi Cookie- it is totally one of the KISS things for me to .  As far as the baggying goes....not so sure I would baggy 24/7 my hair is THIRSTY and that would be way too much moisture for me.  How is your hair doing with the constant baggying?  Cause you know how it goes, what works for one may not work for the other.

IMO I just think too much of any thing is not a good thing....maybe you could ask in the Baggying thread, I will link it for you....
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=360386

If it were me I might baggy during the night, but not in the daytime or vice versa.


----------



## cookie1 (May 27, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> Hi Cookie- it is totally one of the KISS things for me to .  As far as the baggying goes....not so sure I would baggy 24/7 my hair is THIRSTY and that would be way too much moisture for me.  How is your hair doing with the constant baggying?  Cause you know how it goes, what works for one may not work for the other.
> 
> IMO I just think too much of any thing is not a good thing....maybe you could ask in the Baggying thread, I will link it for you....
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=360386
> ...




I totally agree with you so I'm going to baggy overnight.  My hair seems to like it but who knows what'll happen later.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (May 28, 2009)

I am doing a phony pony all next week for a work trip.  I have milkyway corkscrew human hair pieces in #2 and I bought milkyway coil curls hair today in #1B.  They need to make a color between #2 & #1B though since 1B is too dark and #2 is too brown.

corkscrew phony pony
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/playing-around-with/withtheflash.html

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/playing-around-with/ipickedup100humanhair.html

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/playing-around-with/otherside.html

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/playing-around-with/thisissoeasy.html

http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/playing-around-with/iaddtheclipontoptom.html

using yaki synthetic hair
http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/playing-around-with/sideview.html


----------



## SelfStyled (May 29, 2009)

naturaltobe said:


> I am doing a phony pony all next week for a work trip. I have milkyway corkscrew human hair pieces in #2 and I bought milkyway coil curls hair today in #1B. They need to make a color between #2 & #1B though since 1B is too dark and #2 is too brown.
> 
> corkscrew phony pony
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/playing-around-with/withtheflash.html
> ...


 
Okay our hair sounds like it is the same color. I like- I like, cute and creative.  I love your two clips. I like the corkscrew pony and the yaki bun looks good too.

I just ordered a few ponies from Hairsister- I will add pictures when I get them.


----------



## neenzmj (May 29, 2009)

I still haven't finished the other ponytail look I want to try, but here's a curly pony look I like to wear.

This was originally a kiddie ponytail. I have a small head and after I fluffed it out, it was seemed like way too much hair for an office look, so I cut it in half and here's the result:


----------



## unique4lyfe33 (May 29, 2009)

neenzmj said:


> I still haven't finished the other ponytail look I want to try, but here's a curly pony look I like to wear.
> 
> This was originally a kiddie ponytail. I have a small head and after I fluffed it out, it was seemed like way too much hair for an office look, so I cut it in half and here's the result:


 
Very pretty! Im loving it. I need to look at the kiddie ponytails then lol


----------



## p381 (May 29, 2009)

naturaltobe said:


> They need to make a color between #2 & #1B though since 1B is too dark and #2 is too brown.


 
Same here.
What i normally do is get the two-tone coloured hair (e.g 2/33 or 1B/30) so it doesn't look so mismatched or like i'm trying to match it to my hair colour.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 29, 2009)

I have on pony today!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 29, 2009)

p381 said:


> Same here.
> What i normally do is get the two-tone coloured hair (e.g 2/33 or 1B/30) so it doesn't too so mismatched.


That;s a good idea, my hair is really dark, I love 1b/33  I have a grey streak in the front that's kind of wine-ish color so it looks like a match.


----------



## Calia001 (May 29, 2009)

i wear phony ponys alot but i dont use the pre made ponys anymore. i sew a pack of weave to my bunned hair. currently im using this hair called remi-x 14in wet and wavy for 9.99. (trust me its not indian) ill post a pic soon


----------



## SelfStyled (May 29, 2009)

p381 said:


> Same here.
> What i normally do is get the two-tone coloured hair (e.g 2/33 or 1B/30) so it doesn't look so mismatched or like i'm trying to match it to my hair colour.


 
Doh- why didn't I think about the 1B/30- my hair is the strangest color. I usually just use colorshowers to make it darker so that it matches the 1b.

OK Calia- I am intrigued. Please tell us more about your method. I would love to hear more


----------



## SelfStyled (May 29, 2009)

neenzmj said:


> I still haven't finished the other ponytail look I want to try, but here's a curly pony look I like to wear.
> 
> This was originally a kiddie ponytail. I have a small head and after I fluffed it out, it was seemed like way too much hair for an office look, so I cut it in half and here's the result:


 
This is sooo cute!!!! I love it.  I thought I was the only one who uses kids ponies.  I find kids ponies to be the perfect density.  I have thin hair naturally and my pony even though it's a phony shouldn't be all kinds of thick.

I also slice and dice those suckers up too.  I will sometimes cut them right in half just like you did, and they are perfect to bun with.


----------



## neenzmj (May 30, 2009)

I would be interested in knowing if any of you ladies do in any creative pinning of your phony ponies to make an elegant updo?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 31, 2009)

So this Mane clip....anyone else have a hard time getting all the weft in the teeth? 

I am not trying to put a large amount of hair in there, the wefts just keep slipping....


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 31, 2009)

What's everyone's most favorite ponytail that's already made, like UPA, etc. UPA is the only one I know about. I may get creative and make my own one day but in the mean time, I want get couple nice already made barrette ponytails.  I need to keep my hair up and off my shoulders.


TIA


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 3, 2009)

AtlantaJJ said:


> So this Mane clip....anyone else have a hard time getting all the weft in the teeth?
> 
> I am not trying to put a large amount of hair in there, the wefts just keep slipping....


 

Hey there- you can sew the wefts together with some weaving thread so that this won't happen.  Or you can do like I do and just use a cut up phony pony in the mane clip.  I was really frustrated with MC at first, but I just kept playing with it until I made it work for me.

Okay ya'll I wanted to share a way I have found to use a regular drawstring phony pony with out it pulling on your own hair,

http://public.fotki.com/SelfStyled/2009/how-i-attach-my-dra/


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 4, 2009)

This is my pony look for the day dedicated to our lovely and talented SelfStyled :notworthy


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 4, 2009)

^^^^You so crazy, lol.  Looking good Missy!  I love it all...hair accessories, errthang.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 14, 2009)

great  protective styling ideas in here ladies!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 14, 2009)

^^^Yup, yup.  Also for all of those on the Hide your Hair Challenges- this is an excellent way to hide the length of your hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 14, 2009)

I Ran Out and Purchased my First Phony Bun Friday on my Lunch Hour.  Actually bought 2.  1 Braided Bun and One Smooth Bun to protect hair during the summer months.  Haven't worn my Hair like this since College Days (when the Bun was _R-E-A-L_) over 20+  years ago.

Forgot what it was like to have Hair All Slicked Back and what I looked Like. Definitely more face-time w/o having a Hair Style covering your face in some way.

So I Upped The Make-Up.  Painted the Face to All Fierceness.  Put on the Biggest Silver Hoops in my Jewerly Collection and Worked it.

It's definitely a Nice Clean Look.  And Your Face becomes the focus instead of Your Hair.

It will give me an opportunity to let my hair "Rest" since it is at such an _Awkward Stage & Length Right Now_.  And will allow me to continue to Treat it with DC'ing and not worry about how it looks.

God Bless the Phony Pony. 

Can't wait to see final results in the Fall.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 29, 2009)

I am definitely using these ponys for the summer. It seems to be helping already.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2009)

I am still loving Summer Bunnin'.  I think I may add a couple of Kidz Ponytails to my rotation.  Not sure if it will stay on tho'  I'll have to see how they are attached.erplexed

But the Bunning is really working out Great For Me.  Very little Manipulation, Hair gets a definite break and can enjoy just being Co-Washed, Deep Conditioned and Moisturized without All the Unnecessary Handling of Styling.

I am SO Loving It!:blush3:


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 29, 2009)

The 2 kids ponies that I have are similar to regular phony ponies that are stretchy and can fit right over your own pony or bun.  I like some of the kids ponies because the density is just right.

Here is an updo I did with a kids pony....


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Jun 29, 2009)

SelfStyled said:


> The 2 kids ponies that I have are similar to regular phony ponies that are stretchy and can fit right over your own pony or bun. I like some of the kids ponies because the density is just right. Here is an updo I did with a kids pony....


 
You Look Beautiful!   Thanks For Sharing.  I will pick some up.  I really don't have too much to attach the pony to tho'


----------



## shakenspirit (Aug 13, 2009)

what do you guys do with ponies that are done with track hair at night?I just did my first one myself and its amazing but i feel like the messy bun that i put it in is tangling the hair.  I cant get it stay in a braid or a neat bun?any suggestions for what to do with it at night would really help


----------



## gn1g (Aug 13, 2009)

neenzmj said:


> I still haven't finished the other ponytail look I want to try, but here's a curly pony look I like to wear.
> 
> This was originally a kiddie ponytail. I have a small head and after I fluffed it out, it was seemed like way too much hair for an office look, so I cut it in half and here's the result:


 

was the pony a draw string? if so if you cut it in half how did you salvage the string?


----------



## cocoagirl (Sep 16, 2009)

naturaltobe said:


> I am doing a phony pony all next week for a work trip.  I have milkyway corkscrew human hair pieces in #2 and I bought milkyway coil curls hair today in #1B.  They need to make a color between #2 & #1B though since 1B is too dark and #2 is too brown.
> 
> corkscrew phony pony
> http://public.fotki.com/RegsWife/playing-around-with/withtheflash.html
> ...



@RegsWife, how did you attach the weft to your pony?


----------



## cocoagirl (Sep 16, 2009)

And how are people sewing pony's into their bunned hair? Let me go see if I can find a youtube video...


----------



## neenzmj (Sep 17, 2009)

gn1g said:


> was the pony a draw string? if so if you cut it in half how did you salvage the string?




I I cut the string as well.  I just pin the ponytail to my own bun.


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 1, 2009)

Dusting off my phony pony bags and about to put them back to work.

Ladies do you always gel up or do you sometimes use nothing and just comb it up & attacth your piece?


----------



## YankeeCandle (Dec 11, 2009)

^^^^ I have natural curly hair. The spiral curl ponys never look right on me (the curls are too big, shiny, and uniform, even when I finger pick them, brush with powder, etc). Straight ponies are obviously a no-go.  I found I do best with purposely choosing a more frizzy or flyaway textured wavy-ish pony and that saves me needing to pile on the gel or trying to get a shiny look that will inevitably never match the silky textured ponies anyway. 

Rather, I wash my hair knowing I am going to be wearing the pony that week. This allows me to leave the shower, put in soft leave-ins/oils/butters (whatever--just not hard gels or mousses), and brush the hair back into a ponytail (I use a Denman-style brush on the top of the head to straighten out the curls without tearing the fragile hairs the way regular bristles do to me).

Then I let airdry in that style for the day.

The next day, the hair on the top of the head has dried and matches the texture of the pony much better ( it has been stretched enough to look semi-straight but is soft and dry as opposed to gelled up and hard). 

I take my own curls which are still in their ponytail from the day before, pin them around like doing a bun, and then apply the fake pony on top.

But my application is terrible and the ponies always get dislodged and fall off, so  need tips on that part!


----------



## Charz (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow, I can't wait to go to Sally's!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *Ladies do you always gel up or do you sometimes use nothing and just comb it up & attacth your piece?*


 
I don't reapply any Gel, after I do my initial set (for my Phony Bun).

What I will do is apply a light moisturizer and Scarf (which normally keeps everything neatly in place) OR at the very least, I'll 'lightly' apply some Serum.  Which also gives you hold & shine.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 7, 2010)

I love this thread, I am a PHONY PONY, HAIR IN A BAG, HALF WIG, LACE FRONT PHEAN, WIG LOVING whore. LOL! I can admit is so! Selfstyled this was a banging thread for me, the love of the PHONY PONY!

Right now I am sporting a double bun, my bun is covered by a fake bun, Synthetic 104 Masterpiece, I love it, it has enough room for my hair to grow to MBL and be comfortable underneath. My only problem before was that my hair wouldn't fit under the phony pony. 

I love fake hair!


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I don't reapply any Gel, after I do my initial set (for my Phony Bun).
> 
> What I will do is apply a light moisturizer and Scarf (which normally keeps everything neatly in place) OR at the very least, I'll 'lightly' apply some Serum. Which also gives you hold & shine.


 
I was right there writing too, LOL!

I found that I didn't have to use the gel which I am happy about. I do use DT gel because it doesn't leave build up every other day, I haven't had a relaxer in 4 months and I put a little gel on my hand and it lays my hair like Slather it down, LOL! I don't want to put the ECO styler gel in there because I do get build up after a few days of constantly applying it.


I want to get the clip in bangs,  I am so wanting the bangs!


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

I am contemplating _life after the Winter Wig_ i.e. if/when will I break out the Phony Buns???  

And/Or How long will I stay in my Protective Hurr.

I am enjoying having my whole-head covered right now and the ability to apply moisture and have everything totally 'covered'.


----------



## JJamiah (Feb 7, 2010)

IDareT'sHair said:


> I am contemplating _life after the Winter Wig_ i.e. if/when will I break out the Phony Buns???
> 
> And/Or How long will I stay in my Protective Hurr.
> 
> I am enjoying having my whole-head covered right now and the ability to apply moisture and have everything totally 'covered'.


 
What do you have in now? an install?

Summertime the Buns definitely work, keeps the hair off your forehead and your hair off your neck. So for me this works, I also like the Lacefronts that are short in the back.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Feb 7, 2010)

JJamiah said:


> *What do you have in now? an install?*


 

No  Just a Full Wig.  

Moisturize, Seal, Cover w/Durag.  Plop the wig on in the morning and go.


----------



## India*32 (Mar 24, 2010)

LivingDoll said:


> The one I have in my pics is the UPA Clip H14, Human Hair, Short Curl, 8" for $17.99. www.laceflair.com




Hey Doll,

Thanks for sharing the laceflair website.  I ordered the UPA Clip H03, Wet & Wavy, 10inch for $29.99.  I was surprised the longer hair was on the expensive side, since this will be my first attempt at a phony pony.  I've decided to order from laceflair because, they had the most beautiful barrettes.  I know this thread is a bit dated, but hey it never hurts to say thanks.

India


----------



## miss stress (Mar 24, 2010)

my mane clip just came in the mail yesterday, cant wait to try it. I hope this can be my protective style for the summer too that and sew-ins


----------



## msdeevee (Mar 24, 2010)

This is my afro kinky UPA clip.

The color didn't match exactly so I later rinsed it in some Bigen to get a better match.


----------



## SelfStyled (Mar 24, 2010)

Miss Tress- your post reminded me to dig out my mane clip. I put it away in the winter, but this is the perfect time to dig it back out now that the weather is getting warmer.


----------



## Lisa (Mar 24, 2010)

Wow! Thanks for all the posts. I didn't think I could find anything like this anymore. Sally's use to sell the barrettes with the hair attached (it was by Revlon) but they disappeared over 20 years ago and these drawstring pp took over. 

Thanks ladies.


----------



## NJoy (Mar 24, 2010)

I keep a baggied bun 'neath a phony pony (unless I have it wrapped in a decorative scarf).  Glad to see this thread.  Subscribing.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 13, 2010)

I tried my first attempt at a sew-in this past weekend, needless 2 say, IT DIDNT WORK! now I have this wefted weave that I still didnt cut, so I just may rock a pony tail like I used to back in the day. It did help with growth and my ends.


----------



## My Friend (Apr 13, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 13, 2010)

I just dread all these people at my job looking to see if it's fake or not ugh! That's they only reason Im kind of hesitant


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Apr 13, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> I just dread all these people at my job looking to see if it's fake or not ugh! That's they only reason Im kind of hesitant


 

girl, i feel you. i  bought one last night for the first time in three years. i have a pic, you know i rocked that today, i didnt spend my six dollars for nothing lol. ill post a pic in a min


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 13, 2010)

AdoraAdora24 said:


> girl, i feel you. i  bought one last night for the first time in three years. i have a pic, you know i rocked that today, i didnt spend my six dollars for nothing lol. ill post a pic in a min




you do EVERYTHING/anything with your hair just wait til I get ur length, I know my hands are gonna be in there worse than they are in it now 
waiting for this pic ......


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Apr 13, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> you do EVERYTHING/anything with your hair just wait til I get ur length, I know my hands are gonna be in there worse than they are in it now
> waiting for this pic ......


 










i kinda didnt care what it looked like lol, my hair is in two big braids cramed together twisted into on, then i put a hair clip and this curly thing on top lol. its not a pony but a hairy clip. do taht make sence lol


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Apr 13, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ i was still waking up too lol, i aint right lol

i pined my bangs back, and then i let them down in front and curled them under, so this pic is an unfinished product of the style but you get 

the point

i also too the blondish streaks out of my hair


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 13, 2010)

wow that is real pretty. looks like u got it done that way


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Apr 13, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> wow that is real pretty. looks like u got it done that way


 
thanks, i cant believe i bought one lol. my own curls would have been way longer than that lol but i was lazy to do a rollerset, shoot, freak that! i was trying to make time to sleep lol.


----------



## Ijanei (Apr 13, 2010)

Wait....did u put that juice on the pony tail 2? lol


----------



## SelfStyled (Apr 13, 2010)

Adora- that clip/pony looks great on you. You worked it out.


----------



## NIN4eva (Apr 13, 2010)

I agree, that looks really good Adora! 

I've been shying away from phony pony's. Attaching them caused me trouble before my Hair Journey and I just haven't the guts to revisit them. not to mention my delicate edges that are looking so much better these days. Anyone have any brand or attachment suggestions for a fine-haired relaxed lady?


----------



## jcdlox (Jun 12, 2010)

NIN4eva said:


> I agree, that looks really good Adora!
> 
> I've been shying away from phony pony's. Attaching them caused me trouble before my Hair Journey and I just haven't the guts to revisit them. not to mention my delicate edges that are looking so much better these days. Anyone have any brand or attachment suggestions for a fine-haired relaxed lady?


 
i just started wearing my phony pony I bought 2 years ago and I'm already hooked on how easy it is!  I'm fine haired and relaxed and want to use it to keep my hands out of my hair.    I have a drawstring with two combs and I don't pull it too tight and use 2 bobby pins to keep it secure.  I'm on the look out for breakage though.


----------



## Tif392002 (Jun 15, 2010)

when i put mines on, i will be sure to post a pic in this thread


----------



## L.Brown1114 (Jun 15, 2010)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Really? That's very kind of you. I'll send you a PM. Then I'll send you a picture when it slips off my head...


----------



## AppleBlossom (Jun 18, 2010)

Hi all.  It seems that I recall seeing posted somewhere (don't remember if it was here or not) that someone described a way to thin out a too dense phony pony.  I have found one that matches my hair but like most have mentioned, it is too dense.  I'd like to thin it out but I don't remember if the recommendation is to clip some of the hair from the tracks or just remove some of the tracks from the netting and then resew.  Can anyone help?  Thanks!


----------



## simplyconfident (Jul 2, 2010)

Bumping....

I'm looking for an online store that sells human hair phony pony. Any suggestions?


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 2, 2010)

simplyconfident said:


> Bumping....
> 
> I'm looking for an online store that sells human hair phony pony. Any suggestions?


 

Here are some:

(There are some duplicates in the styles)

http://laceflair.com/Hair Selections.htm



http://www.lfhair.com/xcart/customer/home.php?cat=1252


http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/ShoppingList.php?intName1=product_category&intValue1=4&type=cate


http://www.clairhair.com/en/Shoppin...ype=Category&Keyword=100% HUMAN HAIR PONYTAIL


http://www.blackhairspray.com/human-drawstring-ponytail-s/40.htm

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/miwaywemadrp.html

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/zuhudr.html


Don't forget there might be some tuts on Youtube as well.








http://www.lfhair.com/xcart/customer/product.php?productid=17400


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 2, 2010)

AppleBlossom said:


> Hi all. It seems that I recall seeing posted somewhere (don't remember if it was here or not) that someone described a way to thin out a too dense phony pony. I have found one that matches my hair but like most have mentioned, it is too dense. I'd like to thin it out but I don't remember if the recommendation is to clip some of the hair from the tracks or just remove some of the tracks from the netting and then resew. Can anyone help? Thanks!


 
Just cut some tracks out, like very few layers, snip right close to the base of the pony. Keep on snipping until the density seems about right.


----------



## jcdlox (Jul 3, 2010)

I bought my human hair pony at www.wigs.com.  It looks very natural


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 3, 2010)

jcdlox said:


> I bought my human hair pony at www.wigs.com. It looks very natural


 
Which one did you get? 

I would love to find a HH one that matches my airdried hair.


----------



## jcdlox (Jul 3, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Which one did you get?
> 
> I would love to find a HH one that matches my airdried hair.


 

I  bought this one, http://www.wigs.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_0_999&products_id=3482  and I'm thinking about buying the H107 but its a bit more pricey.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 3, 2010)

jcdlox said:


> I bought this one, http://www.wigs.com/product_info.php?cPath=67_0_999&products_id=3482 and I'm thinking about buying the H107 but its a bit more pricey.


 
The 107 is CUTE


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 10, 2010)

Phony that I have on today.....


----------



## jcdlox (Jul 10, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Phony that I have on today.....


 

that's cute and natural looking... where did you get it?


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 10, 2010)

jcdlox said:


> that's cute and natural looking... where did you get it?


 
Thanks! I got it from Hairsisters....
http://www.hairsisters.com/ver2/Ponytail/GLANCE-SYNTHETIC-PONYTAIL-MANDOLIN-GIRL/index.php


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 26, 2010)

_Think I'm gonna jump on this band wagon, that sew-in only last one day because I wanted to actually feel my scalp (sad I know)_


----------



## brucebettye (Jul 26, 2010)

I have to add to this thread, here is my phony ponytail afro puff.  I love it.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 26, 2010)

Ijanei said:


> _Think I'm gonna jump on this band wagon, that sew-in only last one day because I wanted to actually feel my scalp (sad I know)_


Aww man all that work for just 1 day that stinks- but that is the good thing about phony ponies you can get to your scalp as needed.



brucebettye said:


> I have to add to this thread, here is my phony ponytail afro puff. I love it.


 
I LOVE your puff! Every time I see your siggie I always admire your puff.


----------



## NJoy (Jul 26, 2010)

I decided to try out a long phonytail so I got a curly one that hangs beyond wl unstretched. Check me out: (what was up with the shiny face?)










Uh uh. Can't tell me nuthin!  0 days to wl!


----------



## JJamiah (Jul 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I decided to try out a long phonytail so I got a curly one that hangs beyond wl unstretched. Check me out: (what was up with the shiny face?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
GO NJ excusea me!


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I decided to try out a long phonytail so I got a curly one that hangs beyond wl unstretched. Check me out: (what was up with the shiny face?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well go on hotness


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 26, 2010)

NJoy said:


> I decided to try out a long phonytail so I got a curly one that hangs beyond wl unstretched. Check me out: (what was up with the shiny face?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




_Go on girl...can't tell you nothin..._ _looks good_ _on you_


----------



## Ijanei (Jul 26, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Aww man all that work for just 1 day that stinks- but that is the good thing about phony ponies you can get to your scalp as needed.
> 
> _
> Yessssssss  I now...Can't wait to do my hair in a lil while, thanks for the thread for the pony ladies
> ...


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 4, 2010)

Invisible Pony: I used 2 tracks of Kinky Straight hair(dead match for my own) and bobby pins. Just makes my pony look a little thicker and a little longer


----------



## neenzmj (Dec 4, 2010)

SelfStyled, I love this -- how did you make it "invisible?"


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 4, 2010)

neenzmj said:


> SelfStyled, I love this -- how did you make it "invisible?"



I can show you better than I can tell you.  I am taking my son to BBall in a few, but when I get back I will put up some pics. It is easy breezzy.


----------



## naturalmanenyc (Dec 4, 2010)

I just use bobby pins to attach phony ponies.  I wrap the track around my own ponytail and secure with bobby pins.

Sorry, just seeing this.  PM me with questions.  I do not subscribe to threads.



cocoagirl said:


> @RegsWife, how did you attach the weft to your pony?


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Dec 4, 2010)

subbing....be back with pictures.


----------



## dollface0023 (Dec 4, 2010)

My ponie's never match my hair texture.

I do want to try a curly one soon though.

Nice hair ladies!


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 5, 2010)

Okay, I am back for some reason, I could not log on at all yesterday. 

Here is the YT video that I used for inspiration:
YouTube - Invisible/Inside Ponytail pictorial.

I liked this concept, but I had to tweak it without all the gel and I don't use hair glue.

I used 2 tracks and folded them in half for thickness







I make a part leaving my nape section out and place the first track. Center the track to the back of your head. You need some of your own hair out on the sides to make sure the track is covered.






Another angle so you can see what I am talking about leaving some of the sides out







After the 1st track is in, make another part and comb that section down over the first track, and then you will pin the 2nd track in






Next gather into a pony and your done





I just bobbied pin these 2 tracks in, I could have sewed wig clips on them to be more secure, I just have not done that yet.


----------



## Nixx22jam (Dec 5, 2010)

my wrap around pony also very helpful when wet bunning


----------



## neenzmj (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for posting these pictures.  Are the tracks fairly secure with the bobby pins?


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 5, 2010)

That looks great Nix. How did you do it?

Neenzmj- Your Welcome! It is really secure, there are a total of 4 bobby pins.


----------



## Nixx22jam (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks; the tracks of hair are wrapped on individually around each other.


----------



## neenzmj (Dec 6, 2010)

Selfstyled, I've looked at this creative tip you gave over a year ago about cutting a hole in a phony pony and fanning your hair out over it, and the light bulb just went on for me.  I tried it last night with an old bun I had.  The bun works OK by itself, but it looked much more natural when I fanned my own hair over it!  

Thanks for sharing all this helpful information.  I'm always excited to gain fun new options for hairstyles.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 7, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> Here are some:
> 
> (There are some duplicates in the styles)
> 
> ...


Thanks for the sites, SS!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 7, 2010)

angenoir said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have been in this thread marvelling at all the creative ponys and methods.
> I have very fine hair and after a relaxer it is especially so. Attaching the phony pony or UPA clip for me is therefore not so secure as I always fear it will fall off.
> ...



Ooh, thanks for showing this.   I was talking to my stylist about doing this  with EPRT.   Great job!  It looks natural.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Dec 7, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Did you try the sewed in tracks Neenzmj?
> 
> ...



I love this pony, SS.   Where did you get this one?


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 7, 2010)

jamaicalovely said:


> I love this pony, SS.   Where did you get this one?



Hey Mama,

I got the Mane Clip from the innanet 

the Mane Clip - hair care, clip, accessory, extensions

I just used some kinky straight hair that I had bought with it. Hth.


----------



## brucebettye (Dec 7, 2010)

I have been wearing a phony ponytail since March 2010.  I do have to say that this has made my hair turn around.  I am transitioning to natural since my hair thinned out due to a bad texlax(done by me) Nov 2009.  When I first started I had a problem putting all my hair in a bun.  But today I have nice size bun and can position my phony pony afro anywhere on my head.


----------



## NikStarrr (Dec 20, 2010)

I haven't worn my tried-and-true phony puff in a while, but I decided to give my hair a break and some much needed baggying for the next few days.


----------



## SelfStyled (Dec 20, 2010)

That is a PERFECT match Nik- that looks gorgeous on you.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Dec 22, 2010)

SelfStyled said:


> That is a PERFECT match Nik- that looks gorgeous on you.


 
It sure is


----------



## JJamiah (Dec 22, 2010)

I just put on my phony pony this evening  I am excited to get to wear it for a week or so, then back up in my Wigs


----------



## lushcoils (Mar 31, 2011)

Bumping up.


----------



## Smiley79 (Mar 27, 2012)

Im still looking for a good phoney pony for this blazing hot summer ahead. lol.  Do share ladies.  The one on Nik was real cute,  I need to go swing by local BSS and just try them on.


----------



## charmtreese (Mar 27, 2012)

subbing!!! will add my phony pony pic when I get home.  Im under a phony afro puff until I reach full SL.


----------



## JulietWhiskey (Mar 28, 2012)

I bought these yesterday to wear on a trip...I plan to co-wash my hair in the mornings, apply some conditioner as a leave-in/styler, seal with grease then use my scarf to set the waves.  I'll add some KCC to my edges if needed.

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/momoglbubunn.html
I can bun my hair but because it's so fine/thin, it looks pitiful!  Post-partum shedding was a beast on my already thin hair so hopefully, it will thicken up!

http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/oudrtiben.html
I plan to thin this one out (if needed) and comb/seperate the curls to make it more closely resembling my 4a hair

And this is the one I'm DYING to get...if anyone has this one, how do you like it?
http://store.goldenmartbeautysupply.com/momogldrpoma.html


----------



## amwcah (Mar 29, 2012)

Nixx22jam said:


> my wrap around pony also very helpful when wet bunning


 


NikStarrr said:


> I haven't worn my tried-and-true phony puff in a while, but I decided to give my hair a break and some much needed baggying for the next few days.


 
Very pretty ladies!  I use to wear my hair like that when stretching.  It ooks so real.  I love wearing phony ponies, but I have a tendency to pull my hair too tight.  At least the braids in the pic prevented me from doing so.  The pic is from a few years ago.  I have more pics, but I guess they are on my old laptop.


----------



## amwcah (Mar 29, 2012)

TrendySocialite said:


>


 
TrendySocialite 

I love that right there!  I need details please.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 22, 2012)

Time for me hop back on the phony pony train! These pictures are gorgeous!!!

ETA: I need a nice workout pony for natural hair that I can wear in the gym and when I'm running in races.


----------



## jcdlox (Apr 22, 2012)

Summertime makes me ready for phony ponies too!


----------



## JJamiah (Apr 23, 2012)

WOw I have quite a few new ones I think I am definitely going to dabble with them for the spring/summer time in between wigging.


----------



## back2relaxed (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm loving my phony ponies as well.  My hair has just grown out enough to get back into these.  I use them to bun, I'm growing out a pixie, or sometimes just to wear it out...they come in a lot of cute styles and for 9.99 in many cases, you can't beat it!


----------



## LaToya28 (Mar 14, 2013)

Bump...is anybody still wearing these in 2013  If so which ones?


----------



## Marand13 (Mar 14, 2013)

I have been wearing phony ponies for years, and still do wear them. One of my favorite protective styles.


----------



## LaToya28 (Mar 14, 2013)

Marand13 said:


> I have been wearing phony ponies for years, and still do wear them. One of my favorite protective styles.



Marand13 just checked out some of yours on your YT channel. Thanks!!


----------



## Marand13 (Mar 14, 2013)

LaToya28 - oh cool!
Yea the tight curly short ones are my fave. No one knows they r drawstring... Lol


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (Mar 16, 2013)

I LOVE MY PHONY MONEY!

I'm not illiterate. It's my phones auto correct


----------



## MrsMelodyV (Oct 1, 2013)

Bump bump!  I'm rocking a phony pony today. Lord help me and don't let a strong breeze flow!


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 17, 2017)

NikStarrr said:


> I haven't worn my tried-and-true phony puff in a while, but I decided to give my hair a break and some much needed baggying for the next few days.


 

Where can I get this pony. I need to protect my hair.


----------



## Rocky91 (Feb 20, 2017)

TamaraShaniece said:


> Where can I get this pony. I need to protect my hair.


I don't think she posts here anymore, but your local BSS will have what you need. You can either get one of those curly ones and then pick it out to look like type 3 curls (pretty sure that's what you see in the pic) or get the Afro type puff to blend easily with type 4 hair.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 20, 2017)

I didn't even know we had a phony pony thread!


----------



## Vshanell (Feb 20, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> I didn't even know we had a phony pony thread!


Me either. Now I want one for summer. My hair goes HAM in summer. I need to start preparing.


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 25, 2017)

I got a new pony! I left my money at home, so I had to scrounge up some from my mom. It was $13.32


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 25, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> I got a new pony! I left my money at home, so I had to scrounge up some from my mom. It was $13.32



I have one in my stash. I bought it the same time I started collecting my wigs. That looks cute. Your hair must grow fast because I thought the back was shaved? Are you able to get all your hair into a pony tail, before you attach your phony pony?


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 25, 2017)

I need one!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 26, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> I have one in my stash. I bought it the same time I started collecting my wigs. That looks cute. Your hair must grow fast because I thought the back was shaved? Are you able to get all your hair into a pony tail, before you attach your phony pony?


Thanks! The back was shaved lol, but I'm growing it back. I think it's almost an inch or so.   I just comb the rest of my hair to the back, and put it in a ponytail. The longest part is the left side, so I try to gather it more to the opposite side so I can include the the shorter part  in the ponytail. The back is still sort of thick so that adds some security, so I can get it into a smallish ponytail.


----------



## Chicoro (Feb 26, 2017)

whosthatcurl said:


> Thanks! The back was shaved lol, but I'm growing it back. I think it's almost an inch or so.   I just comb the rest of my hair to the back, and put it in a ponytail. The longest part is the left side, so I try to gather it more to the opposite side so I can include the the shorter part  in the ponytail. The back is still sort of thick so that adds some security, so I can get it into a smallish ponytail.



Oh, okay.  Your hair _does_ grow fast!


----------



## ItsMeLilLucky (Feb 26, 2017)

Chicoro said:


> Oh, okay.  Your hair _does_ grow fast!


Well my last hair cut was in July, but I just started putting some effort in growing it December lol. Oddly, it feels like my hair is taking a long time to grow lol


----------



## angelmilk (Feb 27, 2017)

Yesss let's bring phony ponies back in 2017... I'm wearing one now but it's just a leftover loose wave bundle from my last wig wrapped around and pinned.


----------



## Bunnyhaslonghair (Feb 27, 2017)

How timely that this thread was bumped. I went to the club the other week and needed to do something with my hair. I had a long kinky braid that i used for a failed halo braid. I cowashed my hair, plopped, slicked my edges with Wetline or IC Fantasia (can't remember which), then put my hair in a pinned down bun. Then I wrapped the faux braid around my bun.

It turned out so cute and I kept it in for a few days longer than the one night I intended. When I took my hair out, it was the softest my hair has felt in a while! No leave in, just a cowash and wet bun. I'm definitely putting this faux bun into rotation this year.


----------



## bronzeqtoftx (Sep 7, 2020)

Bumping because I’ve been wearing PP most of this summer.


----------



## JJamiah (Sep 21, 2020)

bronzeqtoftx said:


> Bumping because I’ve been wearing PP most of this summer.


I have been wearing one for two weeks now. I am going to give it a break in the upcoming couple of weeks. I want to use it off and on between styles.


----------



## leona2025 (Sep 22, 2020)

I want a phony puff that matches my hair


----------

